# Anubias nana 'petite' carpet?



## Gatekeeper (Feb 20, 2007)

Yes. There are many tanks that I have seen do it. Not necessarily as a carpet, but for the rock concealing, yes.

Have a look at the 75 gallon tank in this article. Mike is the master of nana petite.
http://www.njagc.net/events/meetings/meeting_2008_11_20.htm


----------



## idontknow (May 9, 2008)

You are gonna want to buy quite a few of them and be patient. It will take a while for them to fill in.

And wow that is one nice tank of petites. Mad props to that guy. :thumbsup:


----------



## melauriga (Feb 19, 2009)

Yeah, I know they grow very slowly. That's ok, I have all the trimming I want to do with the stems in the background. I bought a bunch of them for a really good price.

Awesome picture, and also saw on that site a cool tip: nicking the rhizome to get it to grow in the direction you want.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

gmccreedy said:


> Yes. There are many tanks that I have seen do it. Not necessarily as a carpet, but for the rock concealing, yes.
> 
> Have a look at the 75 gallon tank in this article. Mike is the master of nana petite.
> http://www.njagc.net/events/meetings/meeting_2008_11_20.htm


That looks like fun, wish we had people here interested in having a club like that.


----------



## fishbguy1 (Feb 29, 2008)

Here's my Carpet...


----------



## demosthenes (Aug 23, 2008)

its absolutely possible, but it will take forever to look good and be quite expensive initially. On the bright side though, if you take the time to let it fill in and do not have ANY green spot algae, it will be really easy to manage, and you should only have to do trims like once a year at most.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

That was a good video. It would have been nice if the music was quieter though, I couldnt hear them when the substrate debate came up.



gmccreedy said:


> Yes. There are many tanks that I have seen do it. Not necessarily as a carpet, but for the rock concealing, yes.
> 
> Have a look at the 75 gallon tank in this article. Mike is the master of nana petite.
> http://www.njagc.net/events/meetings/meeting_2008_11_20.htm


----------

